# Limp Wristed Hand Shakers



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

If you're gonna park your sloppy mitt in my hand to shake it, what's the point if you're not going to actually shake it?

Well?

:roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Agreed!

I spend most of my day shaking hands with people, can't stand wet fish!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can't beat a nice firm hand when it comes to what ever your shaking!  :wink: :-* . And those are words from me .... a girlie


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

""


----------



## Ryuer (Feb 20, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> Can't beat a nice firm hand when it comes to what ever your shaking!  :wink: :-* . And those are words from me .... a girlie


Cant express in words my feelings towards that statement, just the sound I made while reading it MMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Limp hand shake = limp charactre ??


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Totally agree but there's also the egotistical pratt who tries to break your knuckles and when you recoil in pain and ask if he meant to do it he always smirks and says no. I know two blokes who do this and if I had good knuckles and they weren't so big and self-assured I'd tell them what I think of shaking hands with them, oh yeah.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Next time collapse on the floor and feign excrutiating agony. Then say that you have arthritis and that was probably the most painful thing to happen to you all year.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Or go goggle eyed and tell them to stop before you get an erection  .... or not


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I spend most of my day shaking hands with people, can't stand wet fish!!


Are you in the Royal Family or a politician by any chance Digi? :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

garyc said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Eddie Izzard does a great sketch about this.

'Hand Squeezy Death' is how he describes the people who think they have something to prove by rolling your knuckles in thier hand whilst shaking it.

Fortunately I have mitts like a catches glove & so it doesn't happen to me very often. Firm but not too hard is a maxim for so many things in life I find 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Next time collapse on the floor and feign excrutiating agony. Then say that you have arthritis and that was probably the most painful thing to happen to you all year.


And that you will claim compensation :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Was at Vodafone HQ in Newbury today and one of the guys there had the same limp handshake... For fucks sake... uuurrrgghhhhhh :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Met with an incredibly famous creative director some time back and his hand shake was akin to a 'lady' offering her hand for you to kiss.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Met with an incredibly famous creative director some time back and his hand shake was akin to a 'lady' offering her hand for you to kiss.


Is he gay? :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Met with an incredibly famous creative director some time back and his hand shake was akin to a 'lady' offering her hand for you to kiss.
> ...


Far from it.

He's a renowned 'fanny rat'.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

A creative limp wristed fanny rat :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DXN said:


> A creative limp wristed fanny rat :lol:


LOL :lol: ....


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Gansta's dont hand shake, we 'touch' namean.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

And then shoot each other yeah :roll:

:wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And hide a chopped off horse's head under the duvet


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> And hide a chopped off horse's head under the duvet


Dani..Really! :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And hide a chopped off horse's head under the duvet
> ...


The _godfather_ :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Wouldn't know, never watched it! :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Boba FeTT said:


> Gansta's dont hand shake, we 'touch' namean.


What is a "Gansta" and doesn't "Namean" object to being touched in that way?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


IMDB No1? [thud, falls in disbelief]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Neither have I......


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

garyc said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Gansta's dont hand shake, we 'touch' namean.
> ...


Gansta=Gangster and Namean= Know what I mean.

Sorry its just the SE London talk coming out. However you may not understand cos I'm just to urban and hip for ya busting out da lingo :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Boba FeTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Boba FeTT said:
> ...


*touch fis'"

Say it, Breh :wink:

Limp hand shake probly just means never been schooled in how to shake hands. I know plenty of people who not schooled in so many things... Some of them I've not even slept with.... :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Can anyone tell me how, as the fairer sex, how exactly i'm expected to shake someones hand: strong grip, just hold firmly but don't squeeze or be limp wristed.

Most women I've shook the hands of were limp wristed and clammy? Why? It's horrible.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Can anyone tell me how, as the fairer sex, how exactly i'm expected to shake someones hand: strong grip, just hold firmly but don't squeeze or be limp wristed.
> 
> Most women I've shook the hands of were limp wristed and clammy? Why? It's horrible.


You should shake with a very slight squeeze and not too firm. You don't want to come across as a lesbian. IMO the importance lies in the squeeze, I hate women who just place their hand in yours and do nothing with it. :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah that's what I do , hold firmly without squeezing.

I agree with you that many women just hold their hands out in a pathetic limp way. What a soppy useless gesture that is. The handshake version of the "air kiss".


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I find it quite rude when a woman does that. It's almost like they have no interest in talking to you.....or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> Yeah that's what I do , hold firmly without squeezing.
> 
> I agree with you that many women just hold their hands out in a pathetic limp way. What a soppy useless gesture that is. The handshake version of the "air kiss".


Yeah I prefer it when they kiss :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Yeah that's what I do , hold firmly without squeezing.


Always the best technique IMO :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dilligaf (Mar 30, 2005)

perhaps the TTOC ought to introduce it's own "secret hand shake" (ever shaken hands with a member of a "secret society"?)

sorry, .......it's gettin late, too much pop [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> I find it quite rude when a woman does that. It's almost like they have no interest in talking to you.....or maybe that's just me.


I'm with you on that. Limp handshakes appear to me as contempt or general lack of interest. I think people who read that as a personality weakness are wrong. 
An over-strong handshake indicates arrogance to me, or falseness. You know, the type of person who always asks how you're doing when it's pretty obvious they don't give a shit and would stab you in the back at the first opportunity. Either that or they're trying to take a dominating stance. Bad move.

Like a lot of things, somewhere in the middle is where to go.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I favour the use of a handshake electric shock buzzer. What does that say about me? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Brilliant Film(s) ... three parts if memory serves well. Defo worth watching 8)


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

there was a film where Travolta played a statesman and there was a really good scene about handshakes. like if he covered your hand with both of his it menat one thing and if he held your bicep with his free hand it meant another. then they went down into length of hand shake.

Anyone remember "MR SHAKE HANDS MAN" from Banzai!

He had to see how long he could shake hands with a celebrity while interviewing them... audience had to guess. it was pretty funny sometimes...

banale mostly though...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Boba FeTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Boba FeTT said:
> ...


How very 'with-it' of you :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

